# Monster Hand Grinder - Anyone Seen It Before?



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Happen to pass our I.T. section at work today and a consultant was there with this monster hand grinder sitting on his desk next to an Aero press. He said his missus got it for him for Christmas and he was chuffed with it. I picked it up to take a look and it weighs a ton. Built like a tank. It's called the OE Lido 2.

Looking on the website there are quite a few pictures and it does look a very robust and well engineered piece of kit.

Anyone heard of them and have an opinion?

http://www.oehandgrinders.com/OE-LIDO-2-Manual-Coffee-Grinder_p_14.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB has one , he uses for all his brew.. Im sure he will testify to its tastiness

Availible in the Uk here

£140 ( free shipping )

http://coffeehit.co.uk/lido-2-hand-coffee-grinder


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

At £140 how does it compare with such luminaries as the knock? I have to say the quality did seem exceptional.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> At £140 how does it compare with such luminaries as the knock? I have to say the quality did seem exceptional.


I think there was a side by side comparison on home barista. They both came out fairly close.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have both the Lido2 and it's predecessor which shares burr set with the Knock grinder. Lido2 has different, more aggressive, faster grinding burrs. I use it daily at work for 66.4g doses for Sowden & French press and certainly appreciate the faster grind and being able to grind these doses without having to top up the grinder.

It seems like a monster at first, but you soon acclimatise, was a bit stiff to begin with and was hard to adjust fine without adjustment slipping...after a little use and lubricating the knob, it's just great now it has settled down...I did end up switching the Lidos around and had the original at work for a few days... very slightly better in the cup and quicker for immersions to hit the same taste than the #2...If I was grinding very fine (more towards Turkish/espresso/very fine drip) & smaller doses I'd probably suggest something else but for immersion brews and bigger/medium to coarse drip brews, the Lido2 is an ideal tool. That said, for immersions I do grind quite a bit finer than OE suggest, at a shade under a turn out (15/16 marks), compared to 1.5 to 1.8 turns, did a few V60's with it, maybe try around 10/16 to 12/16?

There appears to be a replacement/choice of burr set options in the offing & OE are working on a slightly lighter, more portable Lido3.

So, fast grind, very little pop corning of grinds (compared to Lido1), easy to fill, big hopper, good ergonomics. Other than Knock & Rosco, there isn't really much, if anything, I can think of in the same league hand grinder-wise.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I love mine - has transformed my brewed coffee. If I had the money back I'd buy this over the Hausgrind every time - Lido2 had the edge on the blind taste test in the review on home barista but more importantly if you pay money to CoffeeHit they will send you a Lido 2 - if you pay money to MadebyKnock you may or may not receive a Hausgrind by the end of 2015...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought the Lido2 from CoffeeHit (came next day) for Christmas for our daughter. She's V60 devotee. As demoed in his post above, I got helpful advice from Mark (including some lovely extraction graphs) and was anticipating our daughter might have a bit of a fiddle with it straight from the box. As it turned out it seemed remarkably straightforward (probably because I stepped back and let her get on with it). She did a couple of test pours and pretty much nailed the grind. She is super pleased with the quality of the Lido and, significantly, the quality in the cup - and I agree with her. She has been managing with a Hario Skerton (that was last year's present along with all the other Hario V60 kit) and has experienced the Lido as a massive step forward. If I could justify it (sooner or later I might find a way), I'd buy one for myself.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback peeps. The contractor also had a bag of beans called Red Brick by Square Mile roasters and when I asked where he got them he told me of a coffee shop called Spring Espresso here in York. He also said the Barista there was entering some national competition.

I was surprised I hadn't heard of it but today off I went to Foss Gate and went in. Now as some of you know on here I have been trying to get that elusive sweet spot from my Gaggia Classic and Brassilia grinder and have not been successful. So the first thing I did was step up and order a double espresso to see if it was my taste buds or my method of grind and extraction that was the trouble. I told the person behind the counter about my extraction woes and she said well let's see how this tastes.

The difference was like night and day compared to my attempts. No bitterness no sourness just intense coffee and lingering flavours hinting on my untrained pallet. When I finished she asked what I thought, I told her and went on to describe my set-up and extraction method. She was very attentive and even asked one of the guys who also worked there to serve customers whilst she gave me some advice as to what might help.

I then bought a bag of Red Brick and couldn't resist also buying an AeroPress for work, which I will no doubt get an ear bashing for from my other half as we are saving for a holiday of a lifetime we are going on in March (Caribbean Cruise).

So now I need to save for a hand mill and the Lido 2 seems a prime candidate unless anyone can suggest a cheaper option that will do the job. In the meantime I'll grind at home and take the grounds in a container to work each day.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pompeyexile said:


> Thanks for the feedback peeps. The contractor also had a bag of beans called Red Brick by Square Mile roasters and when I asked where he got them he told me of a coffee shop called Spring Espresso here in York. He also said the Barista there was entering some national competition.
> 
> I was surprised I hadn't heard of it but today off I went to Foss Gate and went in. Now as some of you know on here I have been trying to get that elusive sweet spot from my Gaggia Classic and Brassilia grinder and have not been successful. So the first thing I did was step up and order a double espresso to see if it was my taste buds or my method of grind and extraction that was the trouble. I told the person behind the counter about my extraction woes and she said well let's see how this tastes.
> 
> ...


Welcome to specialty coffee


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't realise the Lido 2 was so heavy. Be interesting what the Lido 3 comes in at


----------



## jbviau (Feb 11, 2014)

Geordie Boy said:


> I didn't realise the Lido 2 was so heavy. Be interesting what the Lido 3 comes in at


^^^ Last I heard the 3 was going to weigh in at a little more than half what its older brother weighs: http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/lido-3-pictures-from-scaj-show-in-japan-t32347-10.html#p370416

I'm the one who did the blind taste tests pitting the hausgrind against the LIDO 2. The results were as reported above, though close enough that at the time I recommended choosing between them based on ergonomics. I've tried the Rosco, and I prefer the LIDO 2 over it as well; will do blind comparisons this weekend if I have time and report on HB. I also have a MBK feldgrind but am unable to test it properly because it has an inner burr mounting issue that has gone unaddressed by Peter for more than a month (possibly due to lack of inventory?).

Anyway, OP, you have my blessing re: acquiring the monster grinder.


----------

